# ASTROSKY TESTOSTERONE LEVELS



## Deleted member 6272 (Sep 9, 2020)

*no mewing for your test levels.*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Sep 9, 2020)

20 ng/dl


----------



## garfyld (Sep 9, 2020)

He must have small dick too


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 9, 2020)

tfw you have 4x his test levels


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 9, 2020)

*how did it happen*


----------



## NVRH (Sep 9, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> View attachment 657030
> 
> View attachment 657035
> 
> ...



Still mogs me, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 9, 2020)

Honestly though lower testosterone seems very common these days 
I wonder why it is so common 
According to the scale these levels are equivalent to like an 80 year olds or someone with serious health problems but I see many people with these kinds of levels 
Crazy to think that whatever causes this is effecting people so badly that it’s at levels where medical intervention is justified


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> Honestly though lower testosterone seems very common these days
> I wonder why it is so common
> According to the scale these levels are equivalent to like an 80 year olds or someone with serious health problems but I see many people with these kinds of levels
> Crazy to think that whatever causes this is effecting people so badly that it’s at levels where medical intervention is justified


20-30 year olds requiring TRT is just crazy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 9, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> 20-30 year olds requiring TRT is just crazy tbh



But it’s so common these days 
I remember those buzzfeed YouTubers did a test and same shit 
The good part is that if there is something that is causing this on a mass scale
You should in theory be able to get to normal or good levels by working back up through lifestyle changes or avoiding certain things 
There is that one article of that guy who jumped from 400 to 800 from avoiding plastics water filters egg steak salad diet sleep lifting and correcting vitamin d and zinc


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2020)

XANTARES said:


>


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> But it’s so common these days
> I remember those buzzfeed YouTubers did a test and same shit
> The good part is that if there is something that is causing this on a mass scale
> You should in theory be able to get to normal or good levels by working back up through lifestyle changes or avoiding certain things
> There is that one article of that guy who jumped from 400 to 800 from avoiding plastics water filters egg steak salad diet sleep lifting and correcting vitamin d and zinc


I wanna give those buzzfeed try guy youtubers the benefit of he doubt tbh.
We can't know if they measured in ng/dL or another unit. 
But astro's is clearly ng/dL and its dangerously low.


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Sep 9, 2020)

How do I inject T, I need a protocol asap. I have a feeling my T is even lower than his


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 9, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I wanna give those buzzfeed try guy youtubers the benefit of he doubt tbh.
> We can't know if they measured in ng/dL or another unit.
> But astro's is clearly ng/dL and its dangerously low.



No I am pretty sure that every test of total testosterone is measured in ng/dL
I thought similarly before when I looked at different scales depending on different labs that test for it
This guys scale says 400-1200 
But my local labs scale is 350-800 
I think they lowered the reference range on average because test levels have been dropping over the years in the west 
I could be wrong but I think the unit is ng/dL regardless


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> No I am pretty sure that every test of total testosterone is measured in ng/dL
> I thought similarly before when I looked at different scales depending on different labs that test for it
> This guys scale says 400-1200
> But my local labs scale is 350-800
> ...


difference in scale may differ from measures of free T or total T so theres that.
But either way his are hella low


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 9, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> difference in scale may differ from measures of free T or total T so theres that.
> But either way his are hella low



What do you mean by that
Can you reword that 
Are you saying that the same X on a scale of 800 has a higher numerical value on a scale of 1200?
I assumed that too initially but I honestly don’t know if it’s true 
I haven’t found any source stating that 
The ones I did were testosterone IA which is a scale from 250-800 ng/dL


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> What do you mean by that
> Can you reword that
> Are you saying that the same X on a scale of 800 has a higher numerical value on a scale of 1200?
> I assumed that too initially but I honestly don’t know if it’s true
> ...


Nah its just that free T levels and total T levels have different ranges.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 657044


are you a bot


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 9, 2020)

Trt to get 1100ng


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 9, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Nah its just that free T levels and total T levels have different ranges.



Bro all the test listed and referenced are total T 
Free test scale caps at like 30


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 9, 2020)

????Yo said:


> Bro all the test listed and referenced are total T
> Free test scale caps at like 30


nvm im retarded in that case


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Sep 9, 2020)

that sweet sweet trt, get you some trt but say goodbye to your hair first


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> View attachment 657030
> 
> View attachment 657035
> 
> ...


That you in your avi?


----------



## penis3 (Sep 10, 2020)

mine natty t mogs tbh

102/nmol/L = 3k ng/dl

u mirin


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 10, 2020)

penis3 said:


> mine natty t mogs tbh
> 
> 102/nmol/L = 3k ng/dl
> 
> ...


roids me. whats your favorite esther


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 10, 2020)

????Yo said:


> No I am pretty sure that every test of total testosterone is measured in ng/dL
> I thought similarly before when I looked at different scales depending on different labs that test for it
> This guys scale says 400-1200
> But my local labs scale is 350-800
> ...


Imagine coming back with a T level of 350 and being told it's within the reference range so you won't be getting drugs






brutal moderndevelopmentpill


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 10, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Imagine coming back with a T level of 350 and being told it's within the reference range so you won't be getting drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed but kind of disagree
I do think these doctors are fucking cucks when it comes to this shit. They won’t help you unless you’re already old because they care more for potential legal issues rather than helping people 

But here is the thing as well 
Testosterone levels fluctuate a lot even based on what time the labs are drawn. So say there’s a 20% sway even with no variables potentially effecting it 

Getting optimal levels of D3 has been shown to increase it by at least 20% 

Getting lean say losing 30 lbs can increase it 40%

Most people are deficient in D3 and Zinc and Mag. Zinc can also increase test in people who lack it by at least 20% 

Lifting can increase it too


I do agree these doctors are bastards for this type of stuff
But testosterone has no difference in how it actually effects you mentally and physically between say 300-600. Unless you are on the extreme ends like really low or really high it’s not a make or break deal. So these doctors don’t want to just give drugs to people who are sitting at like 400 cause they can probably get that up to 700 ish if they really started trying 
Which is pretty ok 

But I agree fuck these endos


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 10, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> View attachment 657030
> 
> View attachment 657035
> 
> ...


>5'11
>232 ng/dl
never began /itsover/ kindly invite astrokike here and tell him to rope


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 10, 2020)

????Yo said:


> Agreed but kind of disagree
> I do think these doctors are fucking cucks when it comes to this shit. They won’t help you unless you’re already old because they care more for potential legal issues rather than helping people
> 
> But here is the thing as well
> ...


I was aware that T levels change based on time of day and other immediate factors but 20-40% fluctuation based on leanness and vitamin availability is insane.


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nah these tests don't mean shit. You could be 200 one day and 400 the next. Don't take these tests seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 7012 (Sep 10, 2020)

doesnt matter what his T levels are he still mogs 99.99% of this forum and slays every day


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Sep 10, 2020)

Jfl this nigga has hypogonadism


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 10, 2020)

Babybitch said:


> doesnt matter what his T levels are he still mogs 99.99% of this forum and slays every day


He doesnt slay


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Sep 10, 2020)

garfyld said:


> He must have small dick too


he said he has around 20cm months ago on discord
there's no 1:1 correlation between t and dick size anyways


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Sep 10, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Jfl this nigga has hypogonadism


he's been posting some body photos lately, and his physique does definitely seem high E


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 10, 2020)

ᝪᝲᝳ said:


> Nah these tests don't mean shit. You could be 200 one day and 400 the next. Don't take these tests seriously.


One night of bad sleep and shit food can decline your t levels. 
Also i read many times that you wont feel a difference for your daily life, between low tier and high tier on the reference scale. 
Only real hypogonadism (very low t) or supraphysiological levels (roided) can make a difference on mood, libido and muscle building.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 10, 2020)

Alban said:


> he said he has around 20cm months ago on discord
> there's no 1:1 correlation between t and dick size anyways


Dicksize has correlation with dht levels during puberty/youth.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 10, 2020)

Alban said:


> he's been posting some body photos lately, and his physique does definitely seem high E


wow, some pics of his physique?


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 10, 2020)

I am not surprised.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 10, 2020)

Let’s kill him


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 10, 2020)

232 ng/dl ???


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 10, 2020)

What I expected, especially in this time where men are fucked without good hormone genetics 
Time to od on test


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Sep 10, 2020)

Babybitch said:


> doesnt matter what his T levels are he still mogs 99.99% of this forum and slays every day


Wazzup astro sky


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 10, 2020)

niggerjew said:


> >5'11
> >232 ng/dl
> never began /itsover/ kindly invite astrokike here and tell him to rope


He used to be here, you can still see his autistic posts


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 10, 2020)

Shows that t levels are cope for face and facial structure then doesn’t it, since his face is high T.
The utter state of Astro tbh


----------



## wasted (Sep 10, 2020)

????Yo said:


> But it’s so common these days
> I remember those buzzfeed YouTubers did a test and same shit
> The good part is that if there is something that is causing this on a mass scale
> You should in theory be able to get to normal or good levels by working back up through lifestyle changes or avoiding certain things
> There is that one article of that guy who jumped from 400 to 800 from avoiding plastics water filters egg steak salad diet sleep lifting and correcting vitamin d and zinc


link pls


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 10, 2020)

wasted said:


> link pls








Testosterone Week: How I Doubled My Testosterone Levels Naturally and You Can Too


How I increased my testosterone naturally in just 90 days.




www.artofmanliness.com













An Update on My Testosterone-Boosting Experiment: 7 Years Later


In 2013, I published a series of articles about testosterone, which covered the following topics: The Declining Virility of Men and the Importance of T The Benefits of Optimal Testosterone A Short Primer on How T is Made What’s a “Normal” Testosterone Level and How to Measure Your T In the final...




www.artofmanliness.com






second link has screenshot of labwork

If you want link for buzzfeed just google


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sep 10, 2020)

????Yo said:


> Getting optimal levels of D3 has been shown to increase it by at least 20%
> 
> Getting lean say losing 30 lbs can increase it 40%
> 
> Most people are deficient in D3 and Zinc and Mag. Zinc can also increase test in people who lack it by at least 20%



40%?! That would be god tier


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sep 10, 2020)

Alban said:


> he said he has around 20cm months ago on discord
> there's no 1:1 correlation between t and dick size anyways


Maybe all his T went to DHT


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 10, 2020)

there are literally a million novel man made xenoestrogens in the environment fucking with your hpta all the time

there is birth control in the rain/tapwater

there are xenos in the plastic, plastic is literally everywhere

microplastics in all the water/salt not mined form old deposits, etc

your mom slept on a tempurpedic mattress, handled a lot of receipts, fed you on soy formula while you were pregnant? good luck with the infantile anogenital distance and cucked hormones for life

agribusiness/ngos etc pushing hormone disregulating diets, eat your grains and soybean oil bigots its better for the ENVIRONMENT jus eat the bugs and drink the soy based meal replacement

men raised exclusively by women, never engage in competition or aggresive behaviour or, if they do, they get pathologized and put on hardcore stimulants for life by kike/female psychologists 

epigenetic effects from years of sedentary life and widespread obesity, intergenerational decay of gut microbiome, general dysgenic trends throughout society

feminizing propaganda in all aspects of pop culture

feel bad? take drugs and drink alcohol and eat poison food it couldnt possibly be that your hormones are completely fucked by zog clown world

its literally easier to get prescribed HRT AS A MAN THAN TO GET A DOCTOR TO TEST YOUR HORMONES AND PRESCRIBE YOU YOUR OWN NATURAL SEX HORMONES THAT YOU ARE DEFICIENT IN

its over


----------



## bruhcel (Sep 24, 2020)

how the fuck does he look that dimorphic then


----------



## Hades (Sep 24, 2020)

If he got tested in morning it’s over for him. 

Never get tested when you haven’t slept btw. I got tested when I had been awake for 36 hours straight and my T level was 124ng/dL. My doctor called me in a panic and I told I hadn’t slept so he ordered another test and that one came back 620+ ng/dL. Still lowing but not gigalow like before.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 25, 2020)

T fluctuates daily he needs more tests. Also lol if you’re not lean and get tested


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Sep 25, 2020)

Iv


garfyld said:


> He must have small dick too


Ive seen his dick He posted it while drunk jfl. Its averagw


----------



## everythingmatters (Oct 25, 2020)

????Yo said:


> Honestly though lower testosterone seems very common these days
> I wonder why it is so common
> According to the scale these levels are equivalent to like an 80 year olds or someone with serious health problems but I see many people with these kinds of levels
> Crazy to think that whatever causes this is effecting people so badly that it’s at levels where medical intervention is justified



It is food in 90% of cases. Not only do I mean junk food (since it's very obvious) but you can't imagine the shit you eat even for "healthy" food, since a lot of food is genetically modified, also the soy content in most foods is ridiculous , everything contains soy and estrogens today.

Also the amount of carbohydrates we eat today is ridiculous, people do not even imagine the amount of carbohydrates they eat, it has nothing to do with a few decades ago.


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Oct 26, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> It is food in 90% of cases. Not only do I mean junk food (since it's very obvious) but you can't imagine the shit you eat even for "healthy" food, since a lot of food is genetically modified, also the soy content in most foods is ridiculous , everything contains soy and estrogens today.
> 
> Also the amount of carbohydrates we eat today is ridiculous, people do not even imagine the amount of carbohydrates they eat, it has nothing to do with a few decades ago.




so what is the solution? I doubt 90% of “organic” food is even legit


----------



## everythingmatters (Oct 27, 2020)

????Yo said:


> so what is the solution? I doubt 90% of “organic” food is even legit



Educate yourself on how the *METABOLISM *of your body works (*note that I say metabolism and not classical nutrition*), learn about the foods that are aggressors in your body that cause hormonal imbalance in your body (This you can know exactly with a $ 30 glucometer), learn about what foods that in the past were healthy before but now are not because now they are genetically modified, learn why you should not drink milk, learn why the topic of counting calories is a scam (I will do a thread in the next few days).

Check out this thread I made and read every comment I made and not just the main post:
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-di...-last-years-of-searching-the-internet.227477/


----------



## Edgar (Apr 2, 2022)

Deleted member 6302 said:


> Testosterone Week: How I Doubled My Testosterone Levels Naturally and You Can Too
> 
> 
> How I increased my testosterone naturally in just 90 days.
> ...






"More" sex, how about any sex at all nigger


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 2, 2022)

Edgar said:


> View attachment 1618142
> 
> "More" sex, how about any sex at all nigger


----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Apr 2, 2022)

Is everything regarding T cope?


----------



## Edgar (Apr 2, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1618206


What is the point of your existence mate


----------

